# Noobie needs a starting place



## 1chunkybob

I already have a dinc1 with cm7 already installed and have purchased a dinc2 off ebay. I'd like to install cm7 on it but don't where to start. Any post already about how to do this ?


----------



## jellybellys

Depending on what version it comes with, you may need to downgrade. If it comes with 2.3.4, follow this guide.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14785-guide-got-234-its-not-too-late-for-s-off/

Otherwise, if it comes with 2.3.3, skip down to step 3 in the guide.
And if it comes with 2.2.* upgrade to 2.3.3 first.


----------



## 1chunkybob

Ok but revolutionary just says waiting for device. Nothing about clockworkmod .


----------



## 1chunkybob

It already had 2.3.3. with s-off but was locked according to htc's support tech.


----------



## jellybellys

1chunkybob said:


> It already had 2.3.3. with s-off but was locked according to htc's support tech.


if it already has 2.3.3 with soff then you can just flash clockwork mod and install cyanogen mod. I made a post on how to do that on page 4 of that thread. Don't use HTC tool to unlock the boot loader. You may also need to install the USB drivers on pg 1 step 1 of that thread if you are getting waiting for device.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## 1chunkybob

Android phone is still not showing up in device manager. Also about the path ? Should the urtoise ....SVN ??? also be in there ?


----------



## jellybellys

1chunkybob said:


> Android phone is still not showing up in device manager. Also about the path ? Should the urtoise ....SVN ??? also be in there ?


Tourtise svn should not be in there. Thats just on my computer. Are you running windows 7?


----------



## 1chunkybob

XP Pro.


----------



## jellybellys

Give it a try in linux. You can use a live cd if you want.


----------



## 1chunkybob

I've tried to download from the sd card with cm7 on it thru recovery thats not working either. If it says s-off is it neccessary for steps 1&2 ?


----------



## jellybellys

1chunkybob said:


> I've tried to download from the sd card with cm7 on it thru recovery thats not working either. If it says s-off is it neccessary for steps 1&2 ?


If you have s-off you can skip steps 1, 2, and 3. Do you have clockworkmod recovery on there? You already have the hard part done if you have S-OFF.


----------



## Liarsenic

You have to have s off to flash cm7 because it has a custom kernel.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys

Liarsenic said:


> You have to have s off to flash cm7 because it has a custom kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!!
1st of all - You don't need s-off for a custom kernel. Custom kernels work just fine with S-ON but an unlocked bootloader. (But you do need to manually flash the kernel's boot.img in the bootloader)
2nd of all - Don't go around posting stuff that you are not sure is true!


----------



## Liarsenic

Excuse the hell outta me. No need to get your panties in a bunch.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys

Sorry. Didn't mean to be mean to anyone. Just wanted to point out that you were wrong.


----------



## Liarsenic

It's cool after you posted I remembered that s off pretty much let's you flash different radios and some other things I don't really mess with.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## 1chunkybob

_When I try to load cm7 from recovery I get E: Can't open /cache /recovery / command_

_E: failed to verify whole-file signature_
_E: signature verification failed_
_Installation aborted._

_Doesn't _clockworkmod recovery come in CM7 or do I have to have it installed on the sd card already ?


----------



## 1chunkybob

Or do I just download clockworkmod directly to phone ?


----------



## jellybellys

If you dont have clockwork mod, it does not come with cm7. Page 4 of the guide I posted instructions to install it manually. It seems though that the problem is you have a bad cm7 zip. Try redownloading it and copying the zip to the sdcard.


----------



## 1chunkybob

It says" there is no application for that download do you wish to continue ?" I reloaded cm7 2x now . Got a preferred site to download that from ? Should I unzip and load on sd ?


----------



## 1chunkybob

I've downloaded ClockworkMod v5.0.0.6 which says only premium users can use .


----------



## jellybellys

1chunkybob said:


> I've downloaded ClockworkMod v5.0.0.6 which says only premium users can use .


This may help you


> You need to flash clockworkmod recovery. You can flash it in the bootloader by running this command.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img<br />
> 
> Where recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img is the recovery image for clockwork mod on the Incredible 2. You can obtain the recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img at http://download.cloc...0.2.0-vivow.img
> 
> If you need any more help, post in the panic room if you are soft bricked or bricked.
> In windows, the drivers for fastboot may be different. If it does not work, do it in linux.


5.0.0.6 is outdated, and all users can use it, not just premium


----------



## 1chunkybob

Android Boss thanks for your effort but I'm getting tired of dealing with this. Why can't this be more simple ?


----------



## jellybellys

1chunkybob said:


> Android Boss thanks for your effort but I'm getting tired of dealing with this. Why can't this be more simple ?


It is actually very simple. I took a Inc 2 with 2.3.4 on it to CM7.2 in about 15 minutes.


----------

